# Attitudes March 4th-7th freebie grow group



## SensiStarFan (Mar 4, 2011)

So Attitude Seedbank is having a sale going on right now March 4th-7th and a few people on the forums have already picked up or talked about picking up seeds. Some of us were discussing it and thought it might be fun to do a group grow journal for all of the freebies. You do not need to start your plants/seeds at a certain time to jump in. Hopefully this thread becomes a resource for anyone looking for information on those freebies being given away. So get some beans and join in! Subscribe and get the hype going for your favorie strain   These are what is being given away by Attitude right now during their sale.


FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush

Also, a number of members have discussed purchasing genetics from Cali Connection and a similar group grow can be found here:
http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=668522#post668522


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2011)

:48:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm interestd in learning more about:

T H Seeds Kushage Feminized (no info on attitude)
TH Seeds Darkstar (no info on attitude)
Dinafem Seeds Diesel (which is odd because the description doesn't include "Diesel" lineage)
and the "G13 Labs New Strain Feminized" which we obviously know nothing about.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 4, 2011)

So I went to TH Seeds website and searched for the two unkown TH strains Attitude is giving away and this is what I found:

"Kushage"
Welcome to the Kushage&#8482;! With two proven parents this combo of Cali super plants just gets better. The O.G. Kush&#8482; we used in this cross has a following of biblical proportions; the S.A.G.E&#8482;, on the other hand, delivers the essential Sativa influence to lift up the sometimes overwhelming Kush effect. With a longer flowering than the O.G. you can expect bigger yields and more elegantly shaped plants. The sandalwood flavor of S.A.G.E.&#8482; and the crystal clear high add an extra boost to the almost addictive buzz of the O.G. Kush&#8482;.

Type Sativa/Indica
Height 125-150 cm
Yield 400+ p.s.m.
Flowering Time 66-70 days 

"Darkstar"
The latest variety to join our fleet is the devastatingly strong Darkstar&#8482;. This mega Indica not only grows ridiculously dense buds, but the potency is out of this world. Darkstar&#8482; is a great plant for those seeking pain relief, appetite enhancement and other worldly activities. Darkstar&#8482; is a dream to grow with its high calyx to leave ratio, making it a breeze to manicure. So grab some Darkstar&#8482; today and begin your countdown to the launch.

Type Mostly Indica * Purple Kush x Mazar I-Sharif
Height 120-140 cm
Yield 400-500 p.s.m.
Flowering Time 70 days


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't understand, do you get all those free with an order?


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 5, 2011)

it is! Wow Ok so I just ordered 2 more different mandala seeds strains  and I already have dinafem powerkush and bluewidow seeds from my last order. So looking forward to starting the freebies and uploading them here


----------



## blackwind (Mar 5, 2011)

I got in on it. 10 free seeds wow!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 5, 2011)

BudMuncher said:
			
		

> it is! Wow Ok so I just ordered 2 more different mandala seeds strains  and I already have dinafem powerkush and bluewidow seeds from my last order. So looking forward to starting the freebies and uploading them here


 
I know right, you can't beat that deal.  Spend a few bucks on a strain and get 9! other strains free including two seeds of two strains so 11 free seeds total!  So you go there and pick up one strain and they send you genetics for a total of TEN strains.  Should be a lot of fun 
-SSF-


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 7, 2011)

You doing one of the freebies too SSF?   I'm thinking about running that Burmese kush with my tahoe. I love me some kush!


----------



## woodydude (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok, so the beans have arrived. 
I will be popping my PE but was going to drop 3 of the freebiew too. I thought it would be a good idea if a few of us with the same seeds popped them for a group grow, so what do any of you fancy growing. I like the look of the Kushage and Heavy Duty Fruity but am open to what others fancy too.
Any idea's anyone?


----------



## woodydude (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, I think the "unknown G13 labs" strain is labelled "G13 labs Hypnotic"

G13 Labs Hypnotic Feminized

It is a cross from White Widow and Chronic.

 Feminized seeds of this variety are a result of breeding experiments with an original strain of White Widow. She produces short dense plants with broad leaves of a dark green shade suitable for indoor and outdoor cultivation. A compact structure makes this plant ideal for gardens where space might be an issue.  Mature plants are very pretty with large flowers turning into chunky nuggets in just 50-55 days. When growing indoors, feminized seeds of this marijuana variety respond well to all growing methods. By the end of flowering, a nice floral aroma starts to appear and remains in the cured product.

CHRONIC Cannabis seeds flower within 10 weeks.  It's cannabis seeds produce a mild, sweet smell that develops while flowering.  The White Widow is the mother of the famous  The result is a spectacular variety rich in cannabinoids. Plant medium size, which needs a few days to achieve internal growth in the size desired. Structurally it seems to NYCD but aromatic nuances White Widow express their presence at this junction.White Widow is a real bendition for therapeutic uses, it  makes this strain highly recommended for medical use.


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 9, 2011)

My seeds arrived but I was out and need to sign for them so will collect them tomorrow


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2011)

I hate when they want a signature....makes me get all squishy in the nads.....


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 9, 2011)

wow sig required... never had to do that for mine.  Is it if your order is over a certain amount or something?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 9, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> You doing one of the freebies too SSF? I'm thinking about running that Burmese kush with my tahoe. I love me some kush!


 
Hey TKR, sorry I missed your question.  I was thinking about doing the 3 free kush's I am supposed to get with my order right away.  Hopefully at least one of them germinates and produces.
I am supposed to be getting:

1 UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
1 FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
1 FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized


-SSF-


----------



## v35b (Mar 9, 2011)

BudMuncher said:
			
		

> My seeds arrived but I was out and need to sign for them so will collect them tomorrow


 
Are u in the US?


----------



## blackwind (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm leaning toward the Burmese Kush myself. I'll probably start that and the Dinafem Diesel. Sadly, it'll probably be the end of next week before I get my beans.


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 10, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> Are u in the US?



Nope, UK. And I overslept and ache like mad today so will get them tomorrow when I'm capable of cycling up there to get them lol


----------



## proto (Mar 15, 2011)

should get my order in a day or two and i'm thinking maybe the hdf or darkstar. i've got all sat doms running now so i need some heavy indica.


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 16, 2011)

got my beans  so many!! Not starting any just yet as want to get some out of my grow space first. Will let y'all know when I've started any!


----------



## benamucc (Mar 17, 2011)

Still waiting on mine. You had me going with sig thing. They're website has a section about that. UK. NEVER US. 

Can't wait for this Thread too!


----------



## blackwind (Mar 19, 2011)

I finally got my beans yesterday. For the freebies I ended up with; Dinafem White Widow, Dinafem Blue Widow, Dinafem Critical+ (looks interesting), TH Seeds Kushage, Burmese Kush, Heavy Duty Fruity(2), S.A.G.E., and Darkstar(2).

I also got a G13 Labs NL Auto. I've never grown an auto before I may give it a go. 

I'm a little disappointed I didn't end up with the Dinafem Diesel but I can't really complain with 11 free seeds. 

Now the hard part, deciding what to pop. I'm pretty full up right now so I may have to wait a couple weeks.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 20, 2011)

I dropped a few of mine last weekend, I just couldnt wait, but I will be joining in here when most have got their beans..

I think a group grow with some of the Kush's would be fun, I have kept mine back and I think most seem to have got some in their freebies.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 20, 2011)

2 x TH Seeds DarkStar reg
2 x TH Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity reg
1 x TH Seeds Kushage fem
1 x TH Seeds Burmese Kush fem
1 x TH Seeds S.A.G.E. fem
1 x G13 NL Automatic fem
1 x Dinafem Diesel
1 x Dinafem White Widow
1 x Dinafem Blue Hash


----------



## v35b (Mar 21, 2011)

Got my seeds today....Some of the freebie seeds look abit on the small size..


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 21, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> Got my seeds today....Some of the freebie seeds look abit on the small size..



Lol I thought that too but hey even the oddest looking beans have germinated for me in the past lol


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 8, 2011)

so what happened??  everbody got there beans???

lets see the freebies grow?


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 9, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> so what happened??  everbody got there beans???
> 
> lets see the freebies grow?



I got my beans, just waiting for room to grow them lol


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 9, 2011)

BudMuncher said:
			
		

> I got my beans, just waiting for room to grow them lol


 
Yea I have the same problem.  I germinated the 10 Cali Connection "Original Sour Diesel" (the seeds I actually ordered in the promo) and all 10 germed.  I also have 4 of Mandala's "Hashberry" that just germed.  Plus I have 3 clones of NYC Diesel that I want to grow again and 5 Sensi Stars in veg that are 13-14 inches tall.  That pretty much filled my space up right there for the next cycle or two  


-SSF-


----------



## v35b (Apr 9, 2011)

I do hydro indoors but only during the fall and winter.

Might grow the one Fem Auto freebie this summer in dirt, outside though.


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 9, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Yea I have the same problem.  I germinated the 10 Cali Connection "Original Sour Diesel" (the seeds I actually ordered in the promo) and all 10 germed.  I also have 4 of Mandala's "Hashberry" that just germed.  Plus I have 3 clones of NYC Diesel that I want to grow again and 5 Sensi Stars in veg that are 13-14 inches tall.  That pretty much filled my space up right there for the next cycle or two
> 
> 
> -SSF-



Lol trouble is I only have 1 grow space and that is now in flowering and I would like to veg the freebie seeds a little rather than throw them straight into 12/12...maybe I should start thinking about investing in a small veg tent...!!


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 9, 2011)

Well here is what i have started.
100% germ rate on all the freebies.
pictured below are:

1 DF Critical +
1 DF Blu widow
1 Burmese Kush
2 TH Darkstar
2 HD Fruity
3 Larry OG from Cali Conn
4 of my own seeds NL x unknown

14 seedlings in total out of 14 seeds attempted, more than i expected, so i will have to deal with that when they get sexed.
here they are 1 week old.


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 12, 2011)

cool dman those are sweet lookin babies there


----------



## oldsman (Apr 19, 2011)

I am currently running a Blue widow and just popped a Kushage and A Burmese kush.The BW hasn't impressed me yet.Honestly none of the seeds I've got going from the sale has impressed me.Seems like my bagseeds are growing faster than any of the "good" genetics so far.


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 3, 2012)

how is everyone getting on with their freebie beans? I've only just got round to growing some  Gonna look into topping them as I want some nice bushy plants filling up my grow space


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 3, 2012)

on 4/20 Attitude will be doing a TGA promo   Buy a 10 pack get a 10 pack of quesh(sp?) free


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 3, 2012)

here's my journal on the freebies:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=765195#post765195


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2012)

BudMuncher said:
			
		

> how is everyone getting on with their freebie beans? I've only just got round to growing some  Gonna look into topping them as I want some nice bushy plants filling up my grow space


 
I would hope they smokeing it by now...this thread is a year old:doh:


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

yup i smoked it all up, the Burmese Kush and the Critcal + were superstars.


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 3, 2012)

4u I was only asking  I have only just got round to mine as was saving them for when I had time and space for them 

dman, were those 2 stinky?


----------

